

Ask HN: Will Apple want a cut of this? - Mankhool

If I create an app that, for example, enables commerce between users, and my business model is to take a percentage of that revenue - will Apple want 30% of it? I don't know where/if there is a line between "subscription services" and anything else that makes money via an app.
======
JonathanWCurd
If you use apple to process the transaction then I would say yes. If you do it
some other way ie paypal then probably not.

They would of course take 30% of the cost of the app if it wasn't free.

------
mcav
Is it like Paypal? Apple doesn't take a cut from sending payments via paypal's
iOS app.

